# kel-Tec .223



## straight shooter (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm considering buying a Kel-Tec SU-16A .223 for coyote hunting. You can get one for about half of what you'd pay for a Colt AR-15 or Bushmaster. Here are some features:

1.) It comes with a standard 10 round magazine, but you can also use AR-15, Bushmaster, and other M-16 style magazines with it.

2.) In addition to standard .223 ammo you can also the hotter 5.56 military surplus ammo.

3.) You can carry two additional 10 round magazines in the buttstock of the rifle.

4.) The fore end easily folds down into a bipod.

5.) There are a lot of assessories available for this rifle.

Does anyone in this forum own one? 
:sniper:


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

I dont own one but I'd be more worried about wether or not it will be accurate than I would be about all those other things you listed. I've never trusted any semi auto rifle to be accurate enough to fit my standards. I know there are a ton of satisfied AR owners though. Some need alot of after market parts to make them accurate. I think the BushMasters are good ones but I may be wrong.


----------



## hendrickx (Dec 12, 2006)

Straight Shooter i have worked on the kel tec's before and its complete your choice but they are half price of the AR's because they are not even half quality of them.


----------



## majo22 (Jan 27, 2008)

have a bushmaster .223 and i love it way worth the extra money


----------



## majo22 (Jan 27, 2008)

the kel-tec's i have seen are about $200 less then a bushmaster


----------



## straight shooter (Oct 15, 2007)

hendrickx said:


> Straight Shooter i have worked on the kel tec's before and its complete your choice but they are half price of the AR's because they are not even half quality of them.


 You say you've worked on Kel Tecs? Are they a cheap, poorly made rifle?


----------



## straight shooter (Oct 15, 2007)

majo22 said:


> the kel-tec's i have seen are about $200 less then a bushmaster


 Around here AR-15's and Bushmasters will run you $1000.00 for a new one. Suggested retail on the Kel Tec is $660.00.


----------



## majo22 (Jan 27, 2008)

a bushmaster down here is about $900 for the bassic no extras. and all the kel-tecs i have seen have been right around $700-750.


----------



## majo22 (Jan 27, 2008)

sorry my mistake i was looking at the kel-tec SU-16ca wich is $770. not the SU-16a wich is $660 my mistake


----------



## hendrickx (Dec 12, 2006)

Straight the thing that looked cool on a kel tec was the forend folding down into a bipid trust me its was just complete junk i showed it to a co worker and we both couldnt beleive that anyone would want this type of gun.


----------



## HOTWING (Jul 3, 2007)

You can build a ar15 for around 600.00. I just did. Go to AR15.com and look around for ideas. All you have to do is purchase a stripped lower, this is the part with the serial number on it. Find somebody with an ffl to order it for you, shouldnt be more than $130.00. Then search the net for ar15 kits( no ffl needed for this). Most of the ar manufactures produce these. The price will vary. This way you can order a heavy flat top "complete upper" for yotes, and then sometime down the road purchase a new upper for tactical matches or whatever. Stay away from anything that seems really cheap, as with most things. The ar platform is a very accurate piece of machinery.


----------



## wmmichael20 (Dec 19, 2007)

around here you can purchase a ar15 from olympic arms for around $650 at a place called rileys in grand rapids and you can also get a dpms lite 16 inch for around 750 or a lopro 16 for around the same price with a bull barrel


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

Go with the AR15. I have a Bushmaster Varminter and it's a shooter....
very accurate and fun to shoot.


----------



## straight shooter (Oct 15, 2007)

Okay guys, I've made my decision, in fact I just bought my new coyote rifle. I got a new DPMS Panther AR-15 with 2 30 round magazines, web sling, and hardshell case for $774.00 tax included. I think I got one heck of a good deal. I know I'm gonna LOVE this rifle! :sniper:


----------



## majo22 (Jan 27, 2008)

i think that is a very good deal.


----------



## wmmichael20 (Dec 19, 2007)

if you dont mind me asking which model did you end up purchasing I know they have quite a few and they all seem to be really reasonably priced


----------



## roadtoad (Dec 4, 2008)

I picked up a kel tec a few weeks ago, it is a nice rifle. it is a straight shooter about 1 1/2 in at 100 yards the nice part all so is there is no gas at the bolt so the clean up is easy. And it uses ar mags. the kel tec mags are cheesy. I got the su16c and with tax extra mag and 3 boxes of rounds it was $580.00.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I don't have any experience with the Kel Tec rifles but I did get a Kel Tec 9 mm from my father in law for an early Christmas present.

I know they are a USA company, and the pistol I have is a no frills type weapon. It was made for concealed carry and not for winning beauty contests.

I hope to shoot the thing in the next week.

I have heard their customer service is good.

There is a Kel Tec owners forum kind of like this nodak forum if you are interested.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

i went with a dpms .223 panther 24 and it's perfect for me


----------

